# I need Coleman ram x plastic for a weld



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

If anyone has some can you please let me know?

Thanks!


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

My buddy has a ram x he still uses. If you get him a new canoe, I'm sure he'll part with it 

Tda
SLC


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*To clarify*

I need about a 4" x4" piece to patch mine.


----------



## FallingH20 (Nov 10, 2015)

Is Ram-X crosslink plastic? Crosslink doesn't weld well, owing to its chemical properties. If it is linear, you can buy patch plastic from plastic welding suppliers, or maybe someone with a broken boat will offer you some. If it is crosslink, you'd be better off building a patch with g-flex epoxy and fiberglass cloth. I'd call Coleman customer service. The boats are out of production, but they should have someone who knows.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Does anyone have some of this plastic around?*

If I can find the plastic, I can make the weld. If not, then I'll be using a resin solution.

Thanks everyone.


----------

